# Signs emerging of a shortage of skills in Australia’s construction industry



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

As Australia bounces back from a real estate downturn skills, shortages are becoming exposed in the construction industry, it is claimed. A workforce shortfall could endanger the property market recovery and international removals firm Anglo Pacific is urging overseas candidates to seize current employment opportunities. 'In 2012 we were the largest volume mover of personal [...]

Click to read the full news article: Signs emerging of a shortage of skills in Australia's construction industry...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

